# Albob and Burner........



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Just something quick


Are you INTENSE ?  Found also included in your package!

He he hehe he.... after these two Jabroni's get their package, they will let you know what this means but I only have so many to give out!  

That is all I'm saying about that!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

Damn, now I'm a bit worried.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2003)

Tick tick tick....


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah, no shit.  What worries me even more is that the address I gave him to send the package to is my office address.  If the dogs smell anything funny david's gonna be going away for a while.


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

It's something loud!    But I promise you, it won't explode!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's something loud!    But I promise you, it won't explode!



DaMayor, pray for me.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2003)

I knew he looked like a dad bern camel jockey! Damn terrorists! Hang on AlBob! Help's on the way....now where did I put that damn cape!


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 31, 2003)

David.. Fuq

here is my address Bro


123 TIT Drive,
Purte Rico, 


I know the address is rather incomplete for shipping purposes, but just send it... Its a FAMOUS DRIVE over here


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

what??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

dude! You got me my very own whoopi cushion!
Wahoo!
I might even check my mail this week....

(the only things usualy in there are bills..or coupopns..)


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dude! You got me my very own whoopi cushion!
> Wahoo!
> I might even check my mail this week....
> ...




What I am going to send you both is a piece of S. Florida since your too scared to come here!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What I am going to send you both is a piece of S. Florida



OH boy!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2003)

Whewweeeee! Would ya look at the shitters on those critters!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OH boy!!!!


so...do I get the piece on the left, or the piece on the right?


I'll get to Florida...don't you worry none! 

I'm slotted to get back full swing on Monday! Is my stuff going to be here by then?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...do I get the piece on the left, or the piece on the right?



I'm feeling particularly generous today, you choose.  It's not like I'd loose either way.


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

OK Boyz!

I picked up your stuff from the lady last night and there being shipped as we speak.  A PM will follow for your shipping/Tracking numbers from UPS!

DOn't forget to get "INTENSE"  FLorida style!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Burner and ALBOB............. 



*INTENSE!*





_are you??_


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Burner and ALBOB.............
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we'll find out sometime next week, eh?


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

And when you see it, do NOT tell me how you had your "pee-pee" out of your pants and your tongue out of your mouth!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

Our shipping guy wanted "one" so bad because he thinks he's "INTENSE"  when the truth is he's a pussy fag homo!    Jusk kidding!

My tech guy walked away from it because I presented it in front of females and the females were blushing!!

That is all the hints you and Burner get for now!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

The fag wanted one and it made all the women blush?  Holy shit David, now you've got me scared.


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

When I meant "fag" I meant wimpy!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> When I meant "fag" I meant wimpy!



Just reassure me that when it gets here I'm not gonna have MJ chasing after my ass.


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Definitely NOT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm feeling particularly generous today, you choose.  It's not like I'd loose either way.




Loose???
Ok, All-loose...remember...don't ask, don't tell!
You've only got another couple months! Keep it together!


Yeah...Dave---what kind of intense thing that seems to scare albob did you send?????


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Loose???
> Ok, All-loose...remember...don't ask, don't tell!
> You've only got another couple months! Keep it together!
> ...




YOUR GETTING IT TOO!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Q:  What do you do when your nose goes on strike?

A:  Pick It.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you may think it's funny, when your nose is cold and runny..but its really snot..


----------



## Dero (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

he started it..


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you may think it's funny, when your nose is cold and runny..but its really snot..




SNOT is gross!

Anyway, you should've gotten your package!  (both of you)

Have you gone to UPS.com and tracked it?  I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

Not today..at least not yet..


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

huh??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

haven't checked either tracking # or mail yet..


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Due to massive snowfall, Burner's package won't be delivered until the snow melts!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

where did it snow?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

it should be right now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

where?
Here? nope..freezing rain last night..no snow..


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

re check that!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

nope. dry here...


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmmmnnn/  Strange??


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey................how come I don't get any "special mail"?????  David you know its sexist.........and a little unfair............


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_how come I don't get any "special mail"?????



Check your box.


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey................how come I don't get any "special mail"?????  David you know its sexist.........and a little unfair............




Esmeralda!

I don't think you want to grow a beard!!!   



PS.  It's 1 Test


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Esmeralda!
> 
> I don't think you wna to grow abeard!!!



I don't know, she always seems to giggle when "other" hair brushes her chin.


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey...I'll give you a special male...me!
Check your box..check it often...
;D


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Worry about yourself, little man!  You got your stuff! Get yo' azz to da gym' brudda!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Worry about yourself, little man!  You got your stuff! Get yo' azz to da gym' brudda!


little man? Dam....who let that out??
Hey...it was COLD! It is just a rumor!

Besides....I am in the gym..I also need my ab and cardio work!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> little man? Dam....who let that out??
> Hey...it was COLD! It is just a rumor!
> 
> Besides....I am in the gym..I also need my ab and cardio work!




It what HHH calls everyone! 

Did you see what you said?  It's cold!  So, if it rained it would've snowed! Told you so!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

its dry here...
honest. I left my sunroof opentonight.....trust me..DRY!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Dry and 70 but you were too cold to go to  the gym??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

no...today was bill day...I had to write out a bazillion checks..then mail them.
on days of work, I have a very little window in which to work out. That's ok, I will just work out Wed, thurs and fri all in a row. (i usually do a twoon, one off schedule)


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

quit spending so much!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

trust me...if I didn't HAVE to pay them...I wouldn't....damn utilities, food, gas, HOA...etc...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

What is HOA??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

Home Owners Association....
(I live in a town home)


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Oh.  I missed that one!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I wish I could miss it....

It is ridiculous. During the summer...I pretty much pay 110.00 per month to have my trash taken out.
I did not feel sorry at all when we got snowed on every day for a week....


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Everyone has to pay their dues!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

oh...I pay allright...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

no you don't


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't?


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

Did you watch the damn video yet?? (Burner & Albob)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you watch the damn video yet?? (Burner & Albob)



I did.  It was great!


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

Did you like the girl with big boobs and tasty clams!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you like the girl with big boobs and tasty clams!



What do you mean THE girl, it's not like there was just one.   And HELL YEAH, I liked all of them.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

oops!  That's what I meant!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

oh yeah....


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

stop drooling..you'll short out your key board...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

there's a video of alboob and burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

eah, it's called "Top Gun"..maybe you've heard of it??
Tom Cruise played me, and Anthony Edwards played albob.
Kinda fitting, don't you think? Anthony Edwards shaved his head to appear bald like albob....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_ Yeah, it's called "Top Gun"..maybe you've heard of it??
> Tom Cruise played me, and Anthony Edwards played albob.
> Kinda fitting, don't you think? Anthony Edwards shaved his head to appear bald like albob....



So, I'm dead?  Damn, I HATE when that happens.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

yeah, but you were married to Meg Ryan....not all bad!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

albob's goose?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

Yep! Didn't you know that was based on our actual lives?
The good news is that goose, (albob) didn't actually die.
He punched out and landed safely, but he knew too much about cetain covert operations and was taken by the FBI to an undisclosed location and given a new identity. He is now known as albob. I can only tell you this, as he testified and the case has been closed.
Albob, formerly known as goose is a hero.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

can i be Iceman


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

he did have side burns..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

the power of the chops


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

iceburns!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

just doens't have the same snap to it..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

i've got iceburns from snowboarding those fuggin hurt


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

burp burp


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i've got iceburns from snowboarding those fuggin hurt


ouch!
Man, they are offering two different season passes to two different sets of resorts...decisions, decisions...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

both


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm on a budget...my JOB....only allows for so much..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

those whores  the closer one


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

they are all about the same distance..within 20 min of each other....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

the bigger one


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

also no good...all mountains are awesome!
Damn! And I can't seem to win the lottery....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

the one with most runs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

multi-mountain resorts...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

draw it outa a hat?


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

What??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

which season pass to get for snow boarding next season...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

BTW, Dave-
I think the 1-test is kicking in! I had a fuqqin awesome w/out today! Weights are going back up! Posting my journal soon


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

bout' fucking time!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

and....thanx again!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

so..any word on how al-buff? has been doing?


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

He uses it for sex and sex only!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

he's bypassed the super viagra already? I don't wanna grow old!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

why?  are you scared??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

who's having sex?


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Albob!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> why?  are you scared??


of growing old? and lose this boyish charm? you bet!


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

hmmnnn... I haven't lost mine and I'm 10 years your elder!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

you're 42 years old? Damn..you samoans don't age, do you?
Youa are Samoan? hawaiian?


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

hardee har har!  Your 32 yrs. old??


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

until December...then another click on the old age timer...


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

wow!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

yeah...almost gaining on al-old...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

OK, so were the same age!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

was'sup, fellow old fart!
how's life in Miami today?
Was supposed to go riding thru the mountians today...but was too tired from work...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I was going to go to the beach my client intervened on that one and I made him pay the price for that one in his training session!

Going to eat very very very soon!  See you later on tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

hasta


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

How about an update from your two on how the 1 Test is doing.  We know your "filling out"  (  ) but stats on your strength and size!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

working on it...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

where has Nike Girl been??


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

haven't seen her...maybe she met someone?


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

You mean she hasn't been online... you mean.

Well, I meet gals and have fun with them and establish new friendships/relationships.... party... workout, maintain 2 jobs (Nextel & PT) all the while, still able to PW??

I see it this way.  My GF's have to sleep sometime!


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

Where the hell is "ALBOB"????????????   He didn't even know I was in an alternate reality with him last week...............


----------

